# General > General Knives & Blades >  Knife sharpening a ka BAr Becker BK2

## JakeRhee

Hey guys
Do you have any suggestions on hand sharpening a Ka-Bar Becker BK2? I tried using a wetstone but it doesnt work to well... Maybe its my technique
I used the Accusharp knife sharpener but it didnt work either. Any electric ones would be great, or if you have expert advice on sharpening on wet stones please tell me.

----------


## canid

it's your technique. it's also possible that it's your stone. some of them are simply too soft to do much good on hard blades. i've yet to find an electric sharpener that isn't an edge mangler, and could not think of one that i would recommend.

i use a stone and very high grit SiC paper (800-2000) on a well prepared hardwood block. I find it works wonders. don't forget to strop between stages; i just use cardboard or the like for that. with a fine burr, you can just use your fingernails (carefully).

knife sharpening takes practice and while everybody seems to think they know how to do it properly, it can always be done better.

----------


## Sourdough

A.) Just keep practicing, you ain't going to wreck the Becker. 

B.) It is all about holding the blade at the correct angle to the stone. 

C.) You will be shocked at how easy it is once you master it, like most of life.

----------


## JakeRhee

Uhhhhh
I used a 1000 grit stone, a 3000 grit stone, and then a 6000 grit stone. They did not work....
Also, I wrecked my schrade SCHF1sm with it...

----------


## Sourdough

> Uhhhhh
> I used a 1000 grit stone, a 3000 grit stone, and then a 6000 grit stone. They did not work....
> Also, I wrecked my schrade SCHF1sm with it...


It is NOT the grit, it is the angle & the motion. You ain't wrecked nothing unless you have nothing resembling a blade left. You could sharpen that thing on a cinder block or a brick once you learn HOW.

----------


## crashdive123

Practice, practice, practice.  If you have a friend, or acquaintance that has experience sharpening knives see if he/she will mentor you.

----------


## oldtrap59

Case in point. Years ago I had a knife that I couldn't get sharp no matter want I tried. Like you I figured I had really messed it up. I finally just put it in a storage trunk and forgot it. When we moved last winter I was going through alot of things and happened onto that knife. I decided to try again to sharpen it as I am much more confident now then when I last tried. It was pretty bad but in about an hour it was as sharp as ever. As SD says,motion and angle. Good stones help but angle and technique are even more important along with practice.

Oldtrap

----------


## JakeRhee

Alright, I just spent two hours trying to sharpen it. I measured the 20 degree angle with a protractor and made little holds to keep it at that angle. I also use a sweeping motion that gets the whole blade "sharpened", but it really isn't helping. THis is why I would like an electric sharpener, but I do not know of one that will do me any good.

----------


## glockcop

> Alright, I just spent two hours trying to sharpen it. I measured the 20 degree angle with a protractor and made little holds to keep it at that angle. I also use a sweeping motion that gets the whole blade "sharpened", but it really isn't helping. THis is why I would like an electric sharpener, but I do not know of one that will do me any good.


This is just my opinion. I would STAY AWAY from an electric sharpener. I have been using a wet stone set for years with great success ONCE I LEARNED TO USE IT. Stick with it. It is a learned art. You ain't born with it. Good luck.

----------


## Old GI

Allow me to pile on.  As I said in the other thread, I get much better, longer lasting results from hand sharpening. That certainly has not been the case my whole life.  Although I thought I knew how to sharpen a knife (oh heah, toward then end of my "I know everything phase"), I was very fortunate to have some old(er than me) SF NCOs take me under their wing and teach me how to sharpen a knife properly with a cheap little whetstone and never used a protractor.  Just takes some hands-on help and lots of practice.  I would encourage you to keep at it, it will come.

----------


## JakeRhee

Should I get the Smiths Field Sharpening System?????

----------


## crashdive123

Do you believe you will have any more success with it than practicing with stones?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

"When all else fails read the instructions".

----------


## canid

if it's an oil stone be sure you are using oil. if it is a water stone be sure you are using water.

use/maintain your consistent angle until the knife is sharp. if it's not sharp yet you are not done. if your stone is being worn away at an unreasonable rate, use a bit less pressure and refer to step one.

the greatest benefit i find to the paper and sanding block is that it doesn't wear away as stones do, or do so unevenly as some of them can, so you always have a flat face.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I use a steel or a stone in the field but I have a Spydaco Sharpening System that I really like.  It has two different type sticks and two different angles.  I purchased one after a friend shapen one of my knives with it.  It was an old buck knife with hard steel and a messed up angle on the edge.  It took him appox. one hour to straighten it out but it was razor sharpe! Make sure you watch the instructional video.

----------

